# pike on fire today



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

Man those eyes were going crazy at pike island today.we brought home 40 eyes,threw back a bunch. every one on that pier had fish on! what a nice day too,even got tanned.not big fish,but good for a good fish fry.met up with ogf member HATCHETMAN. HE WAS A DOING HIS THING DOWN THERE.had to be some members there,i was in my wheelchair.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I did decent yesterday morning and the morning before. Both days when the sun got high around noon the bite died significantly. Wish I could of got out for some evening fishing. They are definitely hitting now. I am leaving for Vegas Saturday, hopefully the fish are still hitting well when I get back at the end of next week.

Jake


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit Pike last night. Wind was a pain in the butt. I fished from about 6:30pm-8pm. I ended up with 16 total; 13 sauger, 2 walleye, and a white bass. I only caught 2 of any size most were dinks, action was solid though. All fish caught on a jig amd 3" grub. Goin to Vegas for a week starting tomorrow so wont be out for a while. Hope the action keeps up for ya guys.

Jake


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

Brought home 40? What are the regulations on the river? I am not flaming you, I honestly don't know... I know it is 5 from the lakes I fish, but it would be good for me to know for future reference


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Loomis,

From the Ohio side of Pike island, it is 10 single or in the aggregate (Walleye, sauger, or saugeye) per man.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

there were 4 of us,we nailed at least 60 to eighty fish all day most throw backs. everyone down there got plenty of fish. your allowed 10 sauger. saugeye or walleye by group just 10. inland lakes your allowed 6 and lake erie 6 . on the spring run up there only 4


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW sounds like a great day! When is the fish fry?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i ll tell you what,i think we ought to have another get togeather down around our area like the last one at cripple creek.i ll try to get one going after april so everyone can stock up on spring fish


----------

